# New Sony A7/A7R Firmware - What does it do?



## expatinasia (Mar 19, 2014)

So Sony has just released new firmware for the Sony A7-A7r, NEX-5T/R and NEX-6.

According to Sony UK it improves image quality, reduces start-up time, provides support for SEL70200G and provides support for additional "PlayMemories Camera Apps" and features. In more detail it:

Provides support for SEL70200G: 
- Improves Auto Focus speed 
- Adds functions including the "Focus hold button"
-Reduces start-up time: The start-up time has been reduced in cases when the camera is switched on immediately after being switched off 
-Improves image quality
-Provides support for additional ”Play Memories Camera Apps” and additional features for previously supported apps: 
- Provides support for "Liveview Grading" and "Smooth Reflection" applications 
- Provides support for the smooth automatic exposure feature in the "Time-lapse" application ver. 2.00 and later

So, as always, Sony is being very vague. For those that have this camera what improvements are you seeing after the update?

BTW benefits listed above from: http://www.sony.co.uk/support/en/content/cnt-dwnl/prd-dime/sony-ilce7r-firmware-update-ver102-win/ILCE-7r


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 19, 2014)

unfortunately FW 1.02 update for A7 and A7R will only improve AF-speed whenn using the 70-200/4, but not in general. :'(


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm charging my battery so I can do the update. I'll test it a bunch today.


Cheers


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 19, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> unfortunately FW 1.02 update for A7 and A7R will only improve AF-speed whenn using the 70-200/4, but not in general. :'(



Gee, even Canon managed to increase the EOS M's AF speed across the board. I wonder how much of an increase with the 70-200/4? Maybe it'll be almost as fast as an old-fashioned mirrorslapper camera?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > unfortunately FW 1.02 update for A7 and A7R will only improve AF-speed whenn using the 70-200/4, but not in general. :'(
> ...


True, Canon managed to increase the EOS-M's AF speed, because it was so far below the industry standard, it needed at least some increase in the AF speed to make it look at least comparable to the slower mirrorless cameras


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2014)

Just updated the firmware and there is a significant improvement in the start-up/shutdown times ... earlier it would take a couple of seconds before it would turn-on or turn off (not always but sometimes) ... but now it turns on/off like it should. 
I have not yet tried the "smooth automatic exposure" in timelapse mode ... that sounds very interesting.
Anyone tried the Smooth reflection app?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2014)

In order to take advantage of the "smooth automatic exposure feature in the Time-lapse application", make sure to .also update the Timelapse app in the camera ... it took me less than 30 seconds to update the app. But I have't tied the updated app yet, maybe tomorrow.


----------

